# Help! Riding Instructor Licensing



## Horsexbaer (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this.

I'm looking to get my riding instructor certification. However I can't find what I need to study(all I know is I need to know the parts of the western and English saddle)

MA being the only place that requires one, I plan to get mine as soon as I turn 18 and would like to pass on the first try. Thanks


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Write to the society that issues the exam and ask them what is expected.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep your best bet is to contact those who run it.

I know in Canada you need to be at a certain level of riding, pass a writen exam and teach a number of lessons before a judge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Before you waste a bunch of time and money on what could be a worthless piece of paper, do your research. Most places want to know what your national winning record is and what big name trainer or trainers you have been under since your were old enough to show lead line It's a big country and you may choose somewhere else to work too


----------



## Horsexbaer (Oct 5, 2014)

Okay thanks you Fox Hunter

WildatHeart: I'm pretty sure MA only requires the papers, but it's hard to find the information

I don't have the big luxury of amazing instructors, and I'm not currently looking to be hired by someone else. Past instructors have told me they would write my letter of rec. I'm not looking to be a big name instructor right off the bat. I have a love for seening kids who have the same passion as me ride and learn.


----------

